# Connecting Receiver to new tv



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a Denon Reciever installed by previous homeowner in a home theater system. I bought a new sharp TV and just hooked up the same connections (or so I thought), and the DVD's only play in black and white.

Further research- I didn't realize the TV doesn't have component inputs. I'm a newbie here, forgive me if I'm using wrong terms.

Sharp TV only has the AV jacks shown in picture.
















If I have component cables coming out of receiver, couldn't I just get a component to hdmi converter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you bought a new TV it should have Component connections. I did not think my Samsung had them either just from looking at it. Then I found a small plastic bag with an adapter that allows me to connect it with Component or Composite if I wish.

What is the Model number of your TV ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cfclay said:


> I have a Denon Reciever installed by previous homeowner in a home theater system. I bought a new sharp TV and just hooked up the same connections (or so I thought), and the DVD's only play in black and white.
> 
> Further research- I didn't realize the TV doesn't have component inputs. I'm a newbie here, forgive me if I'm using wrong terms.
> 
> ...


You should also consider connecting the DTV receiver directly to the TV with an HDMI cable and connecting the red and white audio cables to the Dennon for surround sound.
I have my set up that way sort of. I use an optical cable for surround sound.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

For the black and white picture I would suspect that the cables are not plugged in all the way or that they are crossed from one end to the other.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see on the picture at right HDMI cable connected, where it going to ? can you use it for your DVD player ?
also, please post exactly models (from back white labels) of your TV, Denon AVR and all other devices providing A/V signals


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I would like to use whatever existing connections run through the attic and into the hall closet where the receiver is- there isn’t an HDMI cable running from receiver to TV unfortunately. Here are the models:

Sharp Roku TV 5318x
Denon AVR-687


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cfclay said:


> Thanks for your replies. I would like to use whatever existing connections run through the attic and into the hall closet where the receiver is- there isn't an HDMI cable running from receiver to TV unfortunately. Here are the models:
> 
> Sharp Roku TV 5318x
> Denon AVR-687
> ...


Can you take the TV back ?


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Can you take the TV back ?


Nope. I bought it in January. I hooked up the component cables to whatever I thought would work and didn't notice anything until I played a dvd and it was in black and white. After 10 months of buying online movies, I want to get back to watching DVD's- because dvd audio come through the surround sound and, well they are cheaper.

Can I just something like this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cfclay said:


> Nope. I bought it in January. I hooked up the component cables to whatever I thought would work and didn't notice anything until I played a dvd and it was in black and white. After 10 months of buying online movies, I want to get back to watching DVD's- because dvd audio come through the surround sound and, well they are cheaper.
> 
> Can I just something like this:
> 
> ...


That looks like a solution.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what cable and connector type are in red rectangles ?


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

P Smith said:


> what cable and connector type are in red rectangles ?


Those are HDMI in from Apple TV and Direct Tv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cfclay said:


> Those are HDMI in from Apple TV and Direct Tv
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many HDMI ports does the TV set have? I'm guessing two?

Rich


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

Rich said:


> How many HDMI ports does the TV set have? I'm guessing two?
> 
> Rich


There is a third on the side

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

What's the distance from the receiver to the TV? Your TV and AVR both have optical jacks. You could run an optical cable from the TV to the AVR. Not too expensive a solution from Amazon.


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

Cholly said:


> What's the distance from the receiver to the TV?


Probably 15 feet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You could connect y our DVD player to the third HDMI input on the TV. The optical out from the TV to the Denon would give you surround sound from all your devices.


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

Cholly said:


> You could connect y our DVD player to the third HDMI input on the TV. The optical out from the TV to the Denon would give you surround sound from all your devices.


I love that idea. Except for how in the world could you run that through the attic. It's over my comfort zone, but I suppose there's some good videos and instructions on the Internet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cfclay said:


> I love that idea. Except for how in the world could you run that through the attic. It's over my comfort zone, but I suppose there's some good videos and instructions on the Internet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask a young , teenager, to do it for you and give him a few dollars,


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cfclay said:


> There is a third on the side
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you can't use that for your DVDs?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Cholly said:


> What's the distance from the receiver to the TV? Your TV and AVR both have optical jacks. You could run an optical cable from the TV to the AVR. Not too expensive a solution from Amazon.


Might only be PCM thru optical Charlie.

Rich


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

Rich said:


> And you can't use that for your DVDs?
> 
> Rich


I was attempting to use the only wires I have coming out of the wall... composite cables. Wish there was an HDMI. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cfclay said:


> I was attempting to use the only wires I have coming out of the wall... composite cables. Wish there was an HDMI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, thanx.

Rich


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey folks - I bought that adapter above, installed it and the menu for the DVD player plays beautifully. But when the dvd starts, the picture goes away and my TV is telling me there’s no signal. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cfclay said:


> Hey folks - I bought that adapter above, installed it and the menu for the DVD player plays beautifully. But when the dvd starts, the picture goes away and my TV is telling me there's no signal. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, that is really strange. If the menu comes to the screen it says you are set up on the correct input.
The message is definitely a TV message.
What happens if you change the Input to the DirecTV input and then go back to the DVD input ?


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

If I switch what I'm viewing and then go back and forth between DTV and Dvd on TV? No effect. I also switched the connection, no effect.

Here's an update though: I did manage to find some DVD's that would work- and some interesting things about some that wouldn't.

This kicking and screaming and Nemo
movie won't. I've attached the picture just to see if anyone knows anything about the format of the movie. This Simpsons movie does same thing (Its picture won't show)- except for the menu of the DVD will. If you choose a part of the menu - it will play, picture won't show.

I'm stumped.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cfclay said:


> If I switch what I'm viewing and then go back and forth between DTV and Dvd on TV? No effect. I also switched the connection, no effect.
> 
> Here's an update though: I did manage to find some DVD's that would work- and some interesting things about some that wouldn't.
> 
> ...


When one of the movies plays, see what the TV says the resolution is and then do that with one that does not play.
Also, try bypassing the adapter and put the GREEN cable into the YELLOW hole on the Composite connection and see if anything comes to the screen. Don't connect any other cables.


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> When one of the movies plays, see what the TV says the resolution is and then do that with one that does not play.
> Also, try bypassing the adapter and put the GREEN cable into the YELLOW hole on the Composite connection and see if anything comes to the screen. Don't connect any other cables.


Not sure how I can tell what the resolution of the picture is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

cfclay said:


> Not sure how I can tell what the resolution of the picture is.


usually it's INFO button on TV remote


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> usually it's INFO button on TV remote


Unless you have a Samsung TV set. Mine have stopped doing that. Both did it when I got them, then they just stopped. I have no idea why. Not the batteries, I've tried changing them, no joy. Not the remotes, each set has two remotes both show the same, no joy. Both are pretty much set to factory defaults, the few changes I've made concerned HDR and the Info button didn't work before I made the changes. Have any thoughts? I'd be eternally grateful for some way to get that Info button working again.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, as always ! 
I would try to explore all menus/items of these menu... sometime Info is there too.


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

I put in a new DVD, a new movie last night… And it worked. I’m going to consider this problem solved. Thanks for all your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Yes, as always !
> I would try to explore all menus/items of these menu... sometime Info is there too.


I've tried that, no joy. I think I've done everything obvious.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Unless you have a Samsung TV set. Mine have stopped doing that. Both did it when I got them, then they just stopped. I have no idea why. Not the batteries, I've tried changing them, no joy. Not the remotes, each set has two remotes both show the same, no joy. Both are pretty much set to factory defaults, the few changes I've made concerned HDR and the Info button didn't work before I made the changes. Have any thoughts? I'd be eternally grateful for some way to get that Info button working again.
> 
> Rich


I tried everything to find the Info that is missing.
The only time it shows for me is if I turn the TV itself OFF and then back ON. It shows at the top what is being fed to it.

Update: using the voice controlled remote for my TV I can say the HDMI1 that my connection is in and the info will come to the top of the screen.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I tried everything to find the Info that is missing.
> The only time it shows for me is if I turn the TV itself OFF and then back ON. It shows at the top what is being fed to it.
> 
> Update:* using the voice controlled remote for my TV I can say the HDMI1 that my connection is in and the info will come to the top of the screen.*


For some reason I can't put the above highlighted sentence in the color I want (red). Anyhow, I can do that too. But it should work with the Info button, no? What happened to that function? I do like things to work in a rational way.

Edit: Now the color works, wonder what happened?

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich, I would pester a mfg of your TV set ... email, phone,website form, etc
seems to me it's TV's FW bug


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Unless you have a Samsung TV set. Mine have stopped doing that. Both did it when I got them, then they just stopped. I have no idea why.  Not the batteries, I've tried changing them, no joy. Not the remotes, each set has two remotes both show the same, no joy. Both are pretty much set to factory defaults, the few changes I've made concerned HDR and the Info button didn't work before I made the changes. Have any thoughts? I'd be eternally grateful for some way to get that Info button working again.
> 
> Rich


I have a Suggestion - try turning OFF -HDMI control in the TV menu and see if your info button returns.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> I have a Suggestion - try turning OFF -HDMI control in the TV menu and see if your info button returns.


I can't find that in my settings, I tried turning off HDMI for Anynet Devices that didn't help.

Rich


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

Update, put in a new movie tonight and it DIDNT work. Sound only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Rich said:


> I can't find that in my settings, I tried turning off HDMI for Anynet Devices that didn't help.
> 
> Rich


I had the same issue with my Samsung TVs... the only way I get them to display the resolution during most playback on most sources is to use the RC65 remote, slide it over to TV and press select. It doesn't work during streaming like Amazon. Nothing on my TV's remote (non-voice), the Samsung TV remote app, or the RC71 remote seem to make the resolution appear without changing inputs. Give the good old trusty RC65 a shot!


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

I just tried this last night with a new movie- sound but no picture. So I now have 2 movies released within 2017 and one will play and will not. It has to be something about the format.

But on to something else- this DVD player is now 10 years old. Could it be that cheapest DVD player off the shelf at Walmart would work just as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cfclay said:


> I just tried this last night with a new movie- sound but no picture. So I now have 2 movies released within 2017 and one will play and will not. It has to be something about the format.
> 
> But on to something else- this DVD player is now 10 years old. Could it be that cheapest DVD player off the shelf at Walmart would work just as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a mere pittance you can buy a UHD disc player at Costco, here's a link...not sure if the price will show but it's $139.99: Costco Wholesale

Future proof yourself!

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

today Fry's selling 4k BR palyer for $99 !


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

Update: I think way back on the thread one of you suggested going out from the DVD player straight to the TV. Just straight out yellow to yellow AV port. It worked. I had been going component out of the DVD into the receiver, then component out of the receiver into the TV. Sorry for all the fuss and thanks for all your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’d get a new player. In a heart beat. No way I’d downgrade all picture quality on all my discs for this. You are getting terrible video quality out of that player. Does the tv have hdmi?


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> I'd get a new player. In a heart beat. No way I'd downgrade all picture quality on all my discs for this. You are getting terrible video quality out of that player. Does the tv have hdmi?


Yes it does. Are you familiar with this DVD player? What does a new one have that this doesn't? This DVD player has HDMI also

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cfclay said:


> Yes it does. *Are you familiar with this DVD player? * What does a new one have that this doesn't? This DVD player has HDMI also
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


What DVD player? I don't see a link to your DVD player in this thread. What you will get in a new UHD player is the ability to play BDs and UHD discs. A much better picture and better audio (I think). For the price, what are you waiting for?

Rich


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

Rich said:


> What DVD player? I don't see a link to your DVD player in this thread. What you will get in a new UHD player is the ability to play BDs and UHD discs. A much better picture and better audio (I think). For the price, what are you waiting for?
> 
> Rich


Sorry about that small detail. Here is is 
Denon DVD-557 Progressive Scan DVD Player https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000I202FI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_tTahAbGXBKF2R

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

cfclay said:


> Sorry about that small detail. Here is is
> Denon DVD-557 Progressive Scan DVD Player https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000I202FI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_tTahAbGXBKF2R
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


That Denon DVD-557 is a dinosaur compared to today's players. Take Rich's advice and upgrade to either a Blu-ray or 4K Ultra HD player. They're not that expensive and technologically run rings around that antique you're using now. Here's some examples......Sony BDP-S3700 Blu-ray player $59.99......Sony UBP-X800 4K Ultra HD player $159.99......Samsung BD-J5100 Blu-ray player $59.99......Samsung UBD-M8500 4K Ultra HD player $159.99. There are many other models to choose from. The one's I posted are the least expensive.


----------



## cfclay (Sep 15, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> That Denon DVD-557 is a dinosaur compared to today's players. Take Rich's advice and upgrade to either a Blu-ray or 4K Ultra HD player. They're not that expensive and technologically run rings around that antique you're using now. Here's some examples......Sony BDP-S3700 Blu-ray player $59.99......Sony UBP-X800 4K Ultra HD player $159.99......Samsung BD-J5100 Blu-ray player $59.99......Samsung UBD-M8500 4K Ultra HD player $159.99. There are many other models to choose from. The one's I posted are the least expensive.


Excellent- thanks to all of you on this forum! Class act!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Fry's is selling for $89 today
*LG 4K Ultra HD Blue Ray DVD Player - Black*


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cfclay said:


> Excellent- thanks to all of you on this forum! Class act!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


If you finally decide to upgrade, I'd strongly suggest the Samsung UBD-KM85c that I linked to in a previous post on this thread. They sold for ~ $400 when introduced. I'm gonna grab one as soon as NF starts renting UHD discs.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Samsung device should be good - I have two BR players (US and EU models) and using them without problem


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Samsung device should be good - I have two BR players (US and EU models) and using them without problem


I have a bunch of Samsung BD players, never any problems with them. I have one Sony BD player, not nearly as good as the Sammys, I think. But it's old, I have no idea how good the new sets are.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> I have a bunch of Samsung BD players, never any problems with them. I have one Sony BD player, not nearly as good as the Sammys, I think. But it's old, I have no idea how good the new sets are.
> 
> Rich


I purchased a Sony ES UBP-X1000ES 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray player to compliment my Sony STR-ZA5000ES AVR and Sony XBR-55X900C 4K Smart Ultra HDTV. Can honestly say it supersedes any of the current Samsung players.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I purchased a Sony ES UBP-X1000ES 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray player to compliment my Sony STR-ZA5000ES AVR and Sony XBR-55X900C 4K Smart Ultra HDTV. Can honestly say it supersedes any of the current Samsung players.


I'll never have anything but a Sammy, won't be able to tell. My Samsung 4K sets don't seem to like anything attached to them but a Sammy device altho they've kinda accepted the ATVs and FTVs...kinda, there's still a spat or two a week.

Now if the Sony 4K set I bought would have worked better...

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> I purchased a Sony ES UBP-X1000ES 4K Ultra HD Blu-ray player to compliment my Sony STR-ZA5000ES AVR and Sony XBR-55X900C 4K Smart Ultra HDTV. Can honestly say it supersedes any of the current Samsung players.


it would be interesting to know details (without that your opinion is not based on real comparison relevant parameters), but it would go too far offtopic - need open a new thread for the discussion


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> it would be interesting to know details (without that your opinion is not based on real comparison relevant parameters), but it would go too far offtopic - need open a new thread for the discussion


You never cease to amaze me.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> I'll never have anything but a Sammy, won't be able to tell. My Samsung 4K sets don't seem to like anything attached to them but a Sammy device altho they've kinda accepted the ATVs and FTVs...kinda, there's still a spat or two a week.
> 
> Now if the Sony 4K set I bought would have worked better...
> 
> Rich


I've been using Sony ES audio/video equipment for many years. Outstanding quality and performance. The ES series is in a league all it's own. Way above the regular Sony line of audio/video equipment.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I've been using Sony ES audio/video equipment for many years. *Outstanding quality and performance.* The ES series is in a league all it's own. Way above the regular Sony line of audio/video equipment.


Can't use the color palette again, what I highlighted was what I expected to be able to say about the 4K Sony I bought and returned. Never thought I would have to do that with a Sony TV set.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Can't use the color palette again, what I highlighted was what I expected to be able to say about the 4K Sony I bought and returned. Never thought I would have to do that with a Sony TV set.
> 
> Rich


Just hit Edit and the color palette returned properly.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

P Smith said:


> it would be interesting to know details (without that your opinion is not based on real comparison relevant parameters), but it would go too far offtopic - need open a new thread for the discussion


I wasn't stating my opinion, I was stating a fact. There's Sony and then there's Sony ES (Elevated Standards). I suggest you go to the Sony website and research the difference.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> I had the same issue with my Samsung TVs... the only way I get them to display the resolution during most playback on most sources is to use the RC65 remote, slide it over to TV and press select. It doesn't work during streaming like Amazon. Nothing on my TV's remote (non-voice), the Samsung TV remote app, or the RC71 remote seem to make the resolution appear without changing inputs. Give the good old trusty RC65 a shot!


On my five year old Sammy plasma, when I change channels with the RC 71 it will _show resolution if it changes_.

For Netflix, the info button on the Sammy remote will show the rate and resolution, but that is on my newer Sammies, the smart ones.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Cool, what about HDR/Dolby Vision/DD5.1/AAC/etc info ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> On my five year old Sammy plasma, when I change channels with the RC 71 it will _show resolution if it changes_.
> 
> For Netflix, the info button on the Sammy remote will show the rate and resolution, but that is on my newer Sammies, the smart ones.


How new are your Sammys? I have two Sammy 4Ks, one is two years old and the other a year old. Neither work as yours do. I can't figure out why they just stopped working as they did when I bought them.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> How new are your Sammys? I have two Sammy 4Ks, one is two years old and the other a year old. Neither work as yours do. I can't figure out why they just stopped working as they did when I bought them.
> 
> Rich


No to Disparage your tv - BUT I once had a Samsung tv -and That's the reason I will never have another Samsung -It was the only TV mfg I've had since 63 that every had to be repaired -0n site warranty after 18 months and then Went Blank - That's My OP of Samsung - I am Suspect of LG as well Never owned one but Visiting a online sites I see a lot of Issue's with them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> No to Disparage your tv - BUT I once had a Samsung tv -and That's the reason I will never have another Samsung -It was the only TV mfg I've had since 63 that every had to be repaired -0n site warranty after 18 months and then Went Blank - That's My OP of Samsung - I am Suspect of LG as well Never owned one but Visiting a online sites I see a lot of Issue's with them.


I realize everyone's opinions on TV sets are subjective. I did try several other sets, an LG and a Sony and a bunch of lower grade Samsungs. The LG had a color issue and my son bought a 1080p LG last year with the same color issue. He wants to buy an LG OLED and we're worried that will have the same issue. The Sony was awful, I didn't want to spend over 2 grand and, apparently, if you buy a lower grade Sony you really get a lesser set. I have issues with both 4K Sammys, but the PQ is superb (again, it's subjective) and that's what I care about.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

If you get an LG TV, be aware that out of the box (in my experience) they come preset to power-saving modes.

This can make the picture look sort of "cartoony."

The OLED came with 10 presets (any one of which other than power save "APS" looks better).

I've found the best-looking (w/o modification) to be the two "_isf_" modes.

Good luck.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A sample of one is not worth the pixels used to show the written word. A sample of six is way better, though still not of a significant sample size to draw conclusions. 

That said, my six Samsung TVs have all been problem free.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> A sample of one is not worth the pixels used to show the written word. A sample of six is way better, though still not of a significant sample size to draw conclusions.
> 
> That said, my six Samsung TVs have all been problem free.


Yeah, I see little to complain about in my two Sammys. There are some things that could be better, but the PQ is what I'm most interested in. For the money, I don't think you can beat a Samsung TV.

Rich


----------

